# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  Вайшнаванам ятха Шамбху

## Махабхарата дас

Хотя многие вайшнавы слышали фразу, которая приведена как название этой темы, но все же, как нам кажется, не все понимают важность поклонения Махадеву. Зачем вайшнавам ему поклоняться, прекрасно объясняется в нижеприведенных молитвах. Мы поклоняемся ему не как одному, или даже самому главному из полубогов, но как тому, кто устраняет препятствия ни пути бхакти и позволяет нам войти во Врадж.
Первый раз я прочитал первую молитву в "Дневнике странствующего монаха", где ее поместил наш духовный учитель. И с тех пор стал ее повторять. А потом на парикраме в Пури к нам попали и другие тексты, прославляющие величайшего из вайшнавов.

*Молитвы Гопишваре*

_шримад-гопИшвараМ ванде
шанкараМ карунА-майам
сарва-клеша-хараМ деваМ 
врндАранйа-рати-прадам_

Я предлагаю мои почтительные поклоны Шри Гопишвару, Господу Шиве, самому милостивому. Он устраняет все препятствия и дарует духовную любовь во Вриндаване.
(_ШрИ Бхакти-ратнАкара 5.3741_ )

_врндАванАвани-пате джайа сома сома-
мауле санандана-санАтана-нАрадедйа
гопИшвара враджа-вилАси-йугАнгхри-падме
преме прайаччха нирупАдхи намо намас те_

О Шива! О привратник Вриндавана! О тот, кого сопровождает Ума (Парвати)! О носящий Луну в своих волосах! О Господь, которому поклоняются Санандана-кумар, Санат-кумар и Нарада Муни! О Гопишвар, божество, которому поклоняются гопи! Даруй мне любовь к лотосным стопам божественной четы, Шри Шри Радхи-Мадхавы, которые являют во Врадже Свои исполненные блаженства игры. Желая этого, я снова и снова в почтении склоняюсь перед тобой.
(_Шри Санкалпа-калпадрума_ Шрилы Вишванатхи Чакраварти, текст 103)

Как говорил Мадхавананда прабху, в пору духовной юности мы считали, что Господь Чайтанья оставил после Себя лишь Шри Шикшаштаку. Но это не так! Есть много стихов, изошедших из Его лотосных уст или из под Его пера. Один преданный даже издал книгу, в которую он собрал найденные им стихи Махапрабху. Будем надеяться, что этот нектар когда-нить попадет к нам в руки. А пока вот эта Шри Шиваштака, произнесенная Шри Чаитаньей Махапрабху в Бхуванешваре.

*Шри Шиваштакам*

_намо намас те три-дашешварАйа
бхУтАди нАтхАйа мрдАйа нитйам
гангА-таранготтхита-бАла-чандра-
чУдАйа гаурИ-найанотсавАйа_ (1)

Я вновь и вновь предлагаю мои поклоны Господу Шиве, контролирующему тридцать главных полубогов, изначальному отцу всех сотворенных существ. Он очень милостив, его голову венчает месяц, поднимающийся из вод Ганги, и он - праздник для глаз светлокожей богини Гаури.

_сутапта чАмИкара-чандра-нИла-
падма-правАлАмбуда-кАнти-вастраих
санртйа-рангешта-вара-прадАйа
каивалйа-нАтхаАйа врша-дхваджАйа_ (2)

Твои одежды напоминают расплавленное золото, луну, голубые лотосы, коралл и темные дождевые облака. Ты награждаешь своих преданных самым желаемым для них благом - возможностью созерцать твой восхитительный танец. Ты - повелитель имперсоналистов, и на твоем флаге находится изображение быка.
Я вновь и вновь почтительно кланяюсь тебе.

_судхаМшу-сУрйАгни-вилочанена
тамо-бхиде те джагатаХ шивАйа
сахаса-шубрАМшу-сахасра-рашми-
сахасра-саНджит-твара-теджасе'сту_ (3)

 Твои три глаза - солнце, луна и огонь рассеивают тьму. Ты создаешь благоприятные условия для всех живых существ во вселенной, и твоя мощь несравнима даже с тысячью солнц и лун. Я предлагаю тебе мои поклоны.

_нАгеша-ратноджджвала-виграхАйа
шАрдУла-чармАМшука-дивйа-теджасе
сахасра-патропари саМстхитАйа
варАнгадА-мукта-бхуджадвайАйа_ (4)

 Твое тело ослепительно сияет, отражая свет драгоценных камней на клобуках Ананты, царя змей. Ты одет в тигровую шкуру и излучаешь божественное сияние, восседая на тысячелепестковом лотосе. Две твои руки украшены блестящими браслетами. Я предлагаю тебе мои поклоны.

_су-нУпурА-рАНджита-пАда-падма
кшарат-судхА-бхртйа-сукха-прадАйа
вичитра-ратнаугха-вибхУшитАйа
премАнам евАдйа харау видхехи_ (5)

Ты приносишь радость своим слугам, когда проливаешь на них нектар, стекающий с твоих красноватых лотосных стоп, на которых чарующе позванивают ножные колокольчики. Я склоняюсь перед тобой, украшенным бесчисленными драгоценными камнями. Пожалуйста, надели меня чистой любовью к Господу Хари. Я предлагаю тебе мои поклоны снова и снова.

_шрИ рАма говинда мукунда шауре
шрИ кршна нАрАйана вАсудева
итй-Ади нАмАмрта-пАна-матта-
бхрнгАдхи-пАйАкхила-дуХкха-хантре_ (6)

"О Шри Рама", "О Говинда!", "О Мукунда!", "О Шаури!", "О Шри Кришна!", "О Нараяна!", "О Васудева!" Ты - повелитель преданных, подобных опьяненным шмелям, которые сходят с ума, когда пьют нектар этих и других святых имен, и ты уничтожаешь всю печаль.

_шрИ нАрадАдйаиХ сататаМ сугопйа-
джиджНАситА-йАшу вара-прадАйа
тебхйо харер бхакти-сукха-прадАйа
шивАйа сарва-гураве намо намаХ_ (7)

Я опять и снова предлагаю мои почтительные поклоны Господу Шиве, которому Шри Нарада и другие мудрецы всегда задают вопросы на сокровенные темы, очень быстро добиваясь тем самым его благосклонности. Он дарует счастье хари-бхакти, создает все благоприятное. Он - гуру для каждого.

_шрИ гаурИ-нетросава-мангалАйа
тат-прАна-нАтхАйа раса-прадАйа
садА самуткантха-говинда-лИлА-
гАна-правИнАйа намо'сту тубхйам_ (8)

 О, Господь Шива, ты - праздник всего благоприятного для глаз богини Гаури и повелитель ее жизненного воздуха; ты способен даровать трансцендентную расу. Ты всегда горячо желаешь прославлять игры Господа Говинды и делаешь это необыкновенно искусно. Я предлагаю тебе мои почтительные поклоны. 

_этат шивасйАштакам адбхутаМ махат
щрнван хари-према лабхета шИгхрам
джНАнаН ча виджНАнам апУрва-ваибхаваМ
йо бхАва-пУрнаХ парамаМ самАдарам_ (9)

Человек, чье сердце полно любви, и который с неослабным вниманием слушает эту молитву из восьми стихов, обращенную к господу Шиве, может очень быстро обрести шри-хари-прему, а также трансцендентное знание, как теоретическое, так и практическое, и необычайное могущество.

----------


## Махабхарата дас



----------


## Susila dasi

Спасибо. Может быть есть молитвы Парвати?

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Парвати пока нет. Но есть молитвы Йогамайе Деви.
А вообще, для чего нужны молитвы Парвати?

----------


## Susila dasi

> Парвати пока нет. Но есть молитвы Йогамайе Деви.
> А вообще, для чего нужны молитвы Парвати?


Чтобы выразить своё почтение и помолиться

----------


## Махабхарата дас

> Чтобы выразить своё почтение и помолиться


Дык, эт понятно. Но помолиться можно о разном. Например о детях, собственном доме, деньгах и т.п. 
Ну ладно, я пошукаю.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Пошукал. Написал здесь http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...0566#post30566

----------


## Махабхарата дас

намах шивайа рудрайа
намах шакти-дхарайа ча
сарва-видйадхипатайе
бхутанам патайе намах
Я в глубоком почтении склоняюсь перед Тобой — Господом Шивой, или Рудрой, — повелителем всех живых существ и вместилищем всех энергий и всего знания
(Ш.Б. 8.16.32)

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> есть молитвы Йогамайе Деви.


поделитесь пожалуйста!  :namaste:

----------


## Махабхарата дас

извольте. Читать, как мы обычно повторяем большинство стихов из Чайтанья Чаритамртиы.

*Молитвы Йогамайе*

_куладевИ йогамАйА море крипА кори'
Аварана самбарибе кабе вишводарИ_ 

О Йогамайа! Когда же ты окажешь мне милость, приподняв завесу иллюзии, которой ты покрываешь вселенную в своей внешней форме _йогамайи_? Тебя называют Куладеви, богиня, которой традиционно поклоняются во всех династиях _вайшнавов_.

э дАсе джанани! кори' акаитава дойА
вриндАване деха' стхАна туми йогамАйА

Моя дорогая мать! Так как Ты - Сама Йогамайа (внутрення энергия йоги, или воссоединения), пролей свою беспричинную милость на этого слугу и даруй мне обитель во Вриндаване.

(Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур "Шри Калйана-калпатару" 3.1.5.2 и 5)

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

Это не вся молитва. Вот ее полный, к сожалению англоязычный вариант


SONG FIVE --- PRAYER TO YOGAMAYA

(1)
amar saman hina nahi e samsare
asthira ha'yechi padi' bhava parabare
The likes of such a lowly soul as me is not to be found anywhere else in this world. Thus I have become most agitated due to falling into this vast ocean of material existence.

(2)
kuladevi jogamaya more krpa kori'
abarana sambaribe kabe bisvodari
Oh Yogamaya! When will you show mercy to me by lifting up the curtain of illusion with which you shroud the universe in your external form of Mahamaya? You are known as Kuladevi, the traditional worshipable Goddess of all the Vaisnavas dynasties.

(3)
sunechi agame-bede mahima tomar
sri krsna-bimukhe bandhi' karao samsar
I have heard of your glories and activities from the Vedic literatures, You take all those souls who are averse to Krsna and bind them within the material world.

(4)
sri-krsna-sammukhya ja'r bhagya-krame hoy
ta're mukti diya koro' asoka abhoy
To that person whose good fortune gradually dawns and allow him to again become favorably disposed to Krsna, you award him with liberation and make him free from all grief and fear.

(5)
e dase janani! kori' akaitava doya
brndabane deha' sthana tumi jogamaya
Oh my dear Mother! Showing your causeless mercy to your servant give me a place in Vrndavana, for you are Yogamaya Herself. (The internal energy of yoga, or union.)

(6)
tomake langhiya kotha jibe krsna pay
krsna rasa prakatilo tomar krpay
Without complying with you, no soul at any time can get Krsna, for the manifestation of Krsna's pastimes is all enacted only by your mercy.

(7)
tumi krsna-sahacari jagata-janani
tumi dekhaile more krsna-cintamani
You are the devoted follower of Lord Krsna, and you are the mother of the universe. You have shown to me the transcendental touchstone of Krsna consciousness.

(8)
niskapata ho'ye mata cao mor pane
baisnabe bisvasa brddhi ha'ka prati-ksane
My dear Mother, I sincerely wish that you will let my faith in the Vaisnavas increase at every moment.

(9)
baisnaba-carana bina bhava-parabar
bhakativinoda nare hoibare par
Without the lotus feet of the devotees of the Lord, Bhaktivinoda is not able to cross to the other side of this ocean of material existence.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

спасибо, мои дорогие  :namaste:  

вот, попробовала перевести:

1 Такую падшую душу как я не найти больше нигде в этом мире. я стал самым беспокойным из-за попадения в этот огромный океан материального существования.

2 О Йогамайа! Когда Вы проявите милосердие ко мне, поднимая занавес иллюзии, которой Вы покрываете вселенную в Своей внешней форме Махамайа? Вы известны как Куладеви, традиционно поклоняемая Богиня всех династий вайшнавов.

3 Я услышал о Вашей славе и действиях из Вед, Вы берете все те души, которые не обращенны к Господу Шри Кришна и связываете их в пределах материального мира.

4 Тому человеку, удача которого постепенно растет и позволяет ему становиться благоприятно расположенным к Господу Шри Кришна, Вы награждаете его с освобождением и избавляете его от всего горя и страха.

5 О моя дорогая Мать! Проявление Вашего беспричинного милосердия Вашему слуге дарует мне место во Вриндаване, поскольку Вы -   Сама Йогамайа непосредственно. (Внутренняя энергия йоги, или союз.)

6 Не почитая Вас, ни одна душа никогда не сможет достичь Господа Шри Кришна, поскольку проявление игр Господа Шри Кришна проявлено только Вашим милосердием.

7 Вы - преданная служанка Господа Шри Кришна, и Вы - Мать вселенной. Вы показали мне необыкновенный пробный камень сознания Шри Кришна.

8 Моя дорогая Мать, я искренне желаю, чтобы Вы позволили с каждым мгновением расти моей вере в вайшнавов.

9 Без лотосных стоп преданных Бхактивинода не в состоянии пересечь океан этого материального существования.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

В минувшее воскресенье преданные выражали почтение величайшему из вайшнавов. Вот что об 
этом празднике говорится в "Хари-бхакти-виласе"



The Siva Ratri Caturdasi Vrata (Hari Bhakti Vilasa)

**** All bonafide gaudiya-vaisnavas should follow the Siva ratri Vrata. The conclusion is that all gaudiya-vaisnavas should:

1. Fast all day.
2. 6-8:36 am : Read Rudra Gita Fourth Canto ch. 24.
3. Worship a Siva Linga on the night of Caturdasi.
4. Observe Jagarana (stay up all night).
5. Break fast next morning after sunrise after giving prasadam and daksina to brahmanas.

HBV: “In the evening the worshipper goes to the Siva Temple and takes a vow before Lord Siva before commencing his worship.

PUJA: Chant the 5-syllable mantra (Om Namah Sivaya) and bathe Lord Siva with milk, honey and ghee. Offer bilva patra, bael leaves, (upside down on top of linga). Then offer sesame seeds, perfumes, flowers, ghee lamps, incense, and arghya in a conchshell.”

ARGHYA MANTRA (Chant following mantra while offering arghya)

gauri-ballabha devesa, sarpadhya sasisekhara;
varsa papa visuddhartham, arghyam me pratigrhyatam
acaryam paripujyatha, dattva tasmai ca daksinam,
vidhivaj jagaram krtva, pratah paranam acaret

“O Lord of the Gods, the beloved of Gauri who is beautified by snakes and the crescent moon! I am now offering you arghya to purify myself from the sins of the last year. Please accept it. After arghya, one should worship his spiritual master and offer him daksina. Then one observe jagarana, remaining awake all night.” Gaudiya vaisnavas state one should stay up all night chanting the Hare Krsna Mahamantra and dancing; reading Srimad Bhagavatam and hearing about Siva Tattva.

THE GLORIES OF OBSERVING SIVA RATRI VRATA AND JAGARANA (HBV)

Skanda Purana: “Whoever performs Siva Puja on Caturdasi will never again take birth. Another sastra says: “One who does not fast but observes the vigil will become an associate of Lord Siva. Any vaisnava who observes the Siva vrata will increase his prema-bhakti towards Sri Krsna , by the grace of Rudra, who showers the essence of the rasa of Krsna bhakti.”

‘Such glorification of the Siva vrata is well known everywhere. Even sinful hunters are liberated by worshipping the Linga and observing the vigil.”

The Nagara Khanda says: “A candala once worshiped a Siva Linga, fasted and did jagarana without knowing it. (Story on MS TD CD). He was freed from sin and became an associate of Lord Siva.”



Bom Bom Bole! Om Namo Sivaya!
Kundesvara Mahadeva ki Jai! Gopesvara Mahadeva ki Ji!

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

Господь Шива-самый лучший преданный Кришны. А почтение и поклонение столь возвышенным преданным Шри Кришна ценит и предписывает выше поклонения Самому Себе.Так что если буквально следовать этому, то поклонение Господу Шиве должно стоять выше поклонения Кришне)) Но это все конечно крайности. На самом деле, почитание преданных Кришны нисколько не мешает, не противоречит и не "конкурирует" с поклонением Ему Самому.А напротив, предельно органично туда вписывается.

----------

